# Sub Compact 9mm



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Well this is similar to the other 9mm thread but I'm soon to be in the market for two 9mm sub compacts (mostly for carry purpose). Trying to educate myself on handguns and handle as many as I can to pick for myself then I can help wife pick what fits her best. Since I am buying two I would like to stay under 400$ for each, new or used doesn't matter. Anyway just looking for some input. Double action is fine, just trying to find the ideal all around safe 9mm to carry that won't break the budget. I'm medium build 5'10 185 Thanks!!!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I have a SigP228 ... that is my smallest .... I want nothing smaller

I also run a Glock 17, but it's standard size .... but it carries fine ....

remember you want it to go bang every time .... and in your price range per pistol you might be pushing it for quality....


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd check out the S&W M&P Shield. That's what i'm leaning toward for my next conceal gun.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

The KAHR P-9 is what you are looking for.

PECOS


----------



## CoastalAngler (Jan 27, 2013)

Glock has a single stack slim 9 coming out at the SHOT show in January.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

It's about **** time!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

DIHLON said:


> I'd check out the S&W M&P Shield. That's what i'm leaning toward for my next conceal gun.


I would recommend this. My wife loves hers. $499 new. I have a karh cw9 they are a little under 500 new. i really like mine, but i would buy the shield if i had to replace it.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

There are only two subcompact 9mm pistols that I would recommend for concealed carry. The Springfield XD subcompact and the Glock 26. The Glock would be my first choice. A little more than the price you quoted, but IMO, if I am carrying it for my personal protection, a couple hundred dollars for a pistol that I will probably keep for more than 10 years, is not even a factor.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

HydraSports said:


> *There are only two subcompact 9mm pistols that I would recommend for concealed carry. The Springfield XD subcompact and the Glock 26.* The Glock would be my first choice. A little more than the price you quoted, but IMO, if I am carrying it for my personal protection, a couple hundred dollars for a pistol that I will probably keep for more than 10 years, is not even a factor.


What is so wrong with a H & K P2000 SK ?


----------



## CoastalAngler (Jan 27, 2013)

Whitebassfisher said:


> What is so wrong with a H & K P2000 SK ?


Nothing...but HK generally thinks we suck and they hate us.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Ya I was looking into a KARH or a used Glock. What about the Beretta Nano, reviews seem ok?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> What is so wrong with a H & K P2000 SK ?


I don't really have any first hand experience with a H&K, so I can't recommend that. What I do know is that it has a lockout safety and IMO, any manual safety that has to be disengaged prior to firing the weapon is not good for a CCW. Situations happen way too fast and unexpectedly to have to remember to drop the safety, etc. That is without thousands of rounds of GOOD practice to make that motion automatic. With both the XD and the Glock, no such safeties exist, thus, again IMO, they make better CCWs.

Not to mention that the H&K is about $900+, not that price matters necessarily, but the OP did want to stay around $400 per gun.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> What is so wrong with a H & K P2000 SK ?





HydraSports said:


> I don't really have any first hand experience with a H&K, so I can't recommend that. *What I do know is that it has a lockout safety* and IMO, any manual safety that has to be disengaged prior to firing the weapon is not good for a CCW. Situations happen way too fast and unexpectedly to have to remember to drop the safety, etc. That is without thousands of rounds of GOOD practice to make that motion automatic. With both the XD and the Glock, no such safeties exist, thus, again IMO, they make better CCWs.
> 
> Not to mention that the H&K is about $900+, not that price matters necessarily, but the OP did want to stay around $400 per gun.


While expensive, the one I had did not have a safety. There is a decocker. I agree with this 100%: IMO, any manual safety that has to be disengaged prior to firing the weapon is not good for a CCW.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

We have 2 Ruger LC9's. Like them a lot. I carry with the safety off. It has a long trigger pull like a double action revolver.
http://www.gunblast.com/Ruger-LC9.htm

That said, the S&W 38 Airweight is in my pocket a lot.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

redexpress;6920762That said said:


> IMO, the hammer less revolver is the cats meow of CCWs. I also prefer the S&W. It is normally a backup to something with a little more capacity and power though.


----------



## twang56 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Xd sub compact*

Like the fact of grip safety and trigger safety like Glocks. Holster carry or pocket carry it is safe. Had 26 Glock and sig 226 now just a pair of xdsc. Both are Super accurate which was quite a surprise from sub compacts. If you have big hands, the 16 rd mag with extension works great.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

twang56 said:


> Like the fact of grip safety and trigger safety like Glocks. Holster carry or pocket carry it is safe. Had 26 Glock and sig 226 now just a pair of xdsc. Both are Super accurate which was quite a surprise from sub compacts. If you have big hands, the 16 rd mag with extension works great.


My XD subcompact does not even come close to fitting in my pocket.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Sig P938 is one of my CCW items which also has the safety which is for the carrier's protection. Stacks 7 plus 1 and is totally concealed in my palm. It is a sub-compact.

I also am at a loss in trying to understand why some people think the safety cannot be thought about to disengage while drawing your weapon. This is not the movies folks.


----------



## twang56 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Dihlon*

Correction: jacket/coat pocket. Generally speaking, sub compacts do not fit pants pockets. Mouse guns fit pants pockets.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

No opinions on the Beretta Nano?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Spooley said:


> Sig P938 is one of my CCW items which also has the safety which is for the carrier's protection. Stacks 7 plus 1 and is totally concealed in my palm. It is a sub-compact.
> 
> I also am at a loss in trying to understand why some people think the safety cannot be thought about to disengage while drawing your weapon. This is not the movies folks.


Has anyone here EVER pulled up their shotgun to shoot a dove that caught them by surprise only to find out that it was on safety? Clicked a rifle on a big buck because you forgot to load the chamber and forgot that fact when ol big boy walked out, tried to make 10 straight free throws or 4' putts etc., etc. Has anyone ever gotten buck fever with their hands shaking so bad they couldn't hold the rifle? When the stress mounts or action happens fast, mistakes are made, just that simple.

There is a saying in tactical training classes that goes something like this:
"You will never rise to the occasion. You will fall back to the level of your training"

In other words, unless you have practiced it until it becomes instinctive, don't expect to all of a sudden remember to do it when the chips are down.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Was planning on staying away from Taures but a friend recomended a Taures Slim? any thoughts


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

MrsG and I each have an XDs. Mine's a 45 and she shoots the 9mm. We both love um. Glad to see them showing back up on the shelves. 

I picked up a slightly used Walther pps today so she'll have something to carry while the XDs goes in for the recall. Paid just over $400. It's sure a skinny little thing.


----------



## CoastalAngler (Jan 27, 2013)

HydraSports said:


> Has anyone here EVER pulled up their shotgun to shoot a dove that caught them by surprise only to find out that it was on safety? Clicked a rifle on a big buck because you forgot to load the chamber and forgot that fact when ol big boy walked out, tried to make 10 straight free throws or 4' putts etc., etc. Has anyone ever gotten buck fever with their hands shaking so bad they couldn't hold the rifle? When the stress mounts or action happens fast, mistakes are made, just that simple.
> 
> There is a saying in tactical training classes that goes something like this:
> "You will never rise to the occasion. You will fall back to the level of your training"
> ...


That's exactly why I carry a Glock. They are simple, work, and did I mention they are simple and work? I am not a tier 1 space shuttle door gunner from SEAL Team delta group...I do train amd practice...but I know my limitations.

I don't want my big sausage fingers fumbling for a safety on a 1911 or other design when I'm scared poopless.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Yep, when the excrement hits the ventilator it will likely be a great challenge to function as we think we will. 
Having recently had an experience of a "near carjacking" brought that to my attention.


----------



## bigstix66 (Jan 27, 2012)

I love me xdm 9mm installed a surefire light and laser combo on it as well


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

HydraSports said:


> In other words, unless you have practiced it until it becomes instinctive, don't expect to all of a sudden remember to do it when the chips are down.


I don't practice enough. My only instinct would be point & shoot, so I too will avoid guns with manual safeties for self protection.


----------



## specker (Apr 9, 2005)

I love my nano! Over 1k rds and no hiccup yet but I do carry my G19 more, but the cold weather and thick clothes I used my sig 911 rcs (+extra mag) so i get more k.o power, But if I got to put on pants, Nano will be a better fit. Missed my S&w 662! ( gave it to my sitter in law cause she went to pharmacy's school)


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

Glocks are awesome and are reliable, but I would rather buy a springfield. With the glock, people buy them and do all kinds of upgrades to all the plastic stuff that comes factory. Springfield offers metal guide rod, ambi-magazine release, IRON SIGHTS. I have a glock, and love it, but I don't like all the plastic. Springfield XD subcompact, or possibly the XDS if they fixed their problems.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Spooley said:


> Sig P938 is one of my CCW items which also has the safety which is for the carrier's protection. Stacks 7 plus 1 and is totally concealed in my palm. It is a sub-compact.
> 
> I also am at a loss in trying to understand why some people think the safety cannot be thought about to disengage while drawing your weapon. This is not the movies folks.


Another good one, but double the price of what he was wanting to pay.


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

I love my KelTec P11, my sister's boyfriend carries a P9, and another friend carries a P3AT .380. They're reliable, affordable, and reasonably accurate. I wouldn't want to put 1,000 rounds a year through it, but a couple boxes to make sure I'm still comfortable shooting it and I'll probably keep it around forever. Best of luck.


----------



## Bevojoe (Apr 25, 2012)

buying a gun is a personal preference. we all have what we like. I personally like the Xd9c for carry. take your wife to a good range that has an assortment of guns you can try. whatever feels best and shoots best with the features you want is the one you should buy. I was surprised how well my wife shot the XD9c and how well it felt in my hand as well. did the same thing when I bought the Sig P238. started out it was the wife's gun and I liked it for summer carry with shorts. gun will fit in my pocket with a pocket holster. the safety is personal preference. I like the safety on both of my carries. the XD9 requires a little more "awareness" but the safety works well. either way...keep your booger finger away


----------

